# Mobile phones - Orange contracts



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I´ve just noticed Orange have a very cheap tariff called Ardilla 6, just 6 euros a month-6 cents a minute, and a nice free touchpad camera-phone. I hardly use my mobile, just a few texts, but on my Movistar PAYG phone I seem to be topping up 10 euros every six weeks or so.

Can anyoe think of any drawbacks to switching to the Orange contract? Even if I go over the the limit for the cheap rate, the full rate per minute is less than what Movistar charge. I am still wincing at their charge of 71 cents to send a text to an English phone in Spain!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As I've just posted on t'other thread about phones, Orange coverage in our area is abysmal! I have a UK orange which roams and it hardly ever uses the orange network!! But I guess service varies from area to area

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> As I've just posted on t'other thread about phones, Orange coverage in our area is abysmal! I have a UK orange which roams and it hardly ever uses the orange network!! But I guess service varies from area to area
> 
> Jo xxx


Orange is bad in this area too - I am in the mountains but Telefonica, Vodafone etc all work fine.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> As I've just posted on t'other thread about phones, Orange coverage in our area is abysmal! I have a UK orange which roams and it hardly ever uses the orange network!! But I guess service varies from area to area
> 
> Jo xxx


A roaming phone will always pick up the strongest signal. If you want it to pick up orange only go in to 'settings', 'network', 'available networks ' & set it to orange rather than let it roam.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> A roaming phone will always pick up the strongest signal. If you want it to pick up orange only go in to 'settings', 'network', 'available networks ' & set it to orange rather than let it roam.


Yes!! I have done that, so has my OH, who is "into" mobiles etc and Orange is weak, too weak to use exclusively!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> As Steve and Jojo point out, if you can't get coverage it doesn't matter how cheap it is if you can't even get a signal. I have a Telia here that I can "just" use at the back of the house but there is no hope at the front. Ask those in your area what the coverage is. If you are unsure get an Orange PAYG for a few days to test.


I know a few people here who use it without problems. My UK Orange always used to find the Amena network here, which is now Orange, so fingers crossed. 

I've ordered it now as I couldn't resist that slinky little Samsung Onix phone.

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I know a few people here who use it without problems. My UK Orange always used to find the Amena network here, which is now Orange, so fingers crossed.
> 
> I've ordered it now as I couldn't resist that slinky little Samsung Onix phone.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everyone!


Update - no sign of my Orange phone yet, so I rang Customer Service and they said they didn't have an order in their system with the order number printed on my confirmation email!

This did not inspire me with confidence ... I'll give it one more week then look at Yoigo, which seems to have better coverage.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

U will probably be tied up to them for 18 months if you go onto contract.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have orange PAYG, dolphin I think it is and they're always giving me offers, like free texts or half price calls. I've never had a problem but I rarely use it either, except to stay in touch with my daughter.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Like Pesky Wesky, I've got an Orange PAYG as I don't use it very often either. The only criticism I'd have is that Orange Espana has very poor relationships with some major Asian carriers... I can't SMS several friends and my mother with it. I've never come across this with Vodafone or other multinationals.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

i dont know if its relevant, but i've kept my organe uk phone going while i'm here in spain for the simple reason that they do a £10 bolt on that allows me to receive 1000 minutes of calls from uk for free and as my g/f has cross network minutes she can call me at no cost (while within her limit)
they also give a reduced amount to call people, but havent looked into whether its better to take up payg spain chip as currently trying to find somewhere to unlock a spare phone ive brought with me. will update when know


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mattferrier said:


> i dont know if its relevant, but i've kept my organe uk phone going while i'm here in spain for the simple reason that they do a £10 bolt on that allows me to receive 1000 minutes of calls from uk for free and as my g/f has cross network minutes she can call me at no cost (while within her limit)
> they also give a reduced amount to call people, but havent looked into whether its better to take up payg spain chip as currently trying to find somewhere to unlock a spare phone ive brought with me. will update when know


I tried to get an Orange Espana SIM card for my Orange UK phone and Orange wanted £20 to unlock it! They said they were different companies and there was nothing they could do about it.

I've decided to go with Yoigo now - a Spanish company - much cheaper all round.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I tried to get an Orange Espana SIM card for my Orange UK phone and Orange wanted £20 to unlock it! They said they were different companies and there was nothing they could do about it.
> 
> I've decided to go with Yoigo now - a Spanish company - much cheaper all round.


Do let me know how you get on with Yoigo Alcalaina. My OH has them and apart form a few coverage issues swears by them but it would be good to get another persons opinion!


----------

